# Our haunt Don't be cruel!



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Pictures by QueenRuby2002 - Photobucket

Lets see if this works. I'm not good with computers.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

With the right lighting, it will look fantastic....! I like the we will have you for dinner thing...funny


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks that was my friends doing.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

First, when I saw your title on this thread, I thought your haunt was going to be a Elvis Presley tribute. lol Wow! You have a big place, and there were so many ideas I liked. I thought the snow on the ghost was funny. I can laugh because we don't have any. It wouldn't be so funny if I had to work with it, sorry northerners and east coasters. Loved your witches cabinet, grill, rat in the cage. Like I said, there are so many things about your haunt I like, and might borrow from. How long have you been haunting?


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well I do the grave yard every year just to decorate. this is the first year doing a haunt. Next year were doing my back yard. which is about two acers of land. We hope to have enough props for that and maybe go pro. this was a last minute thing this year.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

That's what I was going to say, scareme! Thank you. Thank you very much.

Ruby, I saw your photos and they reminded me of the farmhouse in The Texas Chainsaw Massacre. I loved the bloody washtubs. Lots of space for lots of props! You should probably start building now for next year.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Yha I already started making a bunch of eyeballs and guts. I just wating until after halloween to start the larger stuff. have to clean out the barn so I have more room to work. I want to do a large cave walk through and my friend wants an eighteen wheeler that spreys blood out the front grill. have many more ideas just don't think I have enough time or know how. I'm not tech savy.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

What happens what the spider your trying to make just keeps falling apart? Glue it back together and still use him as a unique charicters. Maybe I'll make a misses one eyed spider for next year.


----------

